

List Of All Countries In All Languages & All Data Formats - Hirvesh
http://dev.umpirsky.com/list-of-all-countries-in-all-languages-and-all-data-formats/
via: http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/list-of-all-countries-in-all-languages.html<p>Very comprehensive list of countries, definitely useful and to one to bookmark.<p>Some of the data formats available are: Text, JSON, YAML, XML, HTML (Select, Flags), CSV, SQL, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite, SQL Server.<p>I like the fact that you can also export to any other format by using the Exporter.
======
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/list-of-all-countries-in-
all...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/list-of-all-countries-in-all-
languages.html)

Very comprehensive list of countries in the following formats: Text, JSON,
YAML, XML, HTML (Select, Flags), CSV, SQL, PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQLite, SQL
Server.

I like that fact that you can export it to any other formats using the
Exporter and extending it.

